# Storebought V-Cube 7



## DaijoCube (Apr 21, 2010)

I was downtown Montreal, Québec when we got near a toyshop. I went in to see if there was any cubes and I found the V-Cube 5, 7 and Illusion!

Without thinking one second, I bought the V-Cube 7 (I don't care about the 5 since I'm receiving a YJ 555 soon).

First thing : It's way smaller than I thought.
Second : The lube in it SUCKS, it's basically oil. I'll wash it when I get new stickers and put Jigaloo.
Third : Stickers are ok. The yellow and orange are textured, but the others are flat.
Fourth : This is the new V-Cube with different plastic I think. It's white (they did not have black). It is very stiff.

Oh, I was able to solve it without any tutorial, but I almost decided to cheat.
Doing centers was very hard for me and figuring out the parity on the last edges was a pain too. With perseverence, I made it  So, It took me an hour to solve the V7 without tutorials 

Fifth : Came in the new triangular shape box, which is very nice.

The price was 50$ CAN which is great compared to the 60$ USD for cube and shipping on the website! I saved money AND time


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2010)

Go Canada!!

Were there V5's? In black? How much?

I might be interested in buying one from you (from there) and have you ship it.


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow, can you get me one


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know the price. I'd do that without problem .

PM me tomorrow so I call them to know the price  Btw it's only the white version!


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 21, 2010)

ok, thanks


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2010)

No black V5? 
Nevermind then...


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 21, 2010)

what store? i know mind games at stc sells v-cubes.


----------



## EpicTako (Apr 23, 2010)

Find out the price for the v-cube 5 I wanna buy one from u


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 23, 2010)

Storebought V7?? That's crazy..

And no offence but Quebec wouldn't be the first thing on my mind where a shop sells V cubes, there are tons of Torontonian cubers.../rant cuz I had to pay normal price + UPS shipping


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 23, 2010)

The store is in Montreal, on St-Denis street and its name is ''Le Valet d'coeur'' which could be translated to Jack of Hearts (playing card name).

They sell most Rubik's brand products. Some Eastsheen stuff too. (I bought the quad 2x2x2 back when I just learned 3x3x3. I could not solve it before I broke it). I wonder who bought the V6 there 

Could not find the price of V5 since it's not yet listed on their crappy website.

The V7 is getting good  Starting to turn better. Can't wait to change the lube! I still have a lot of difficulty doing the 2 last centers and figuring out the edge parity so I only solved it 4 times now.
The cube is beast seriously. Cuts corners like a charm. Alignment is not hard especially for outer layers.

Spoiler for haters!


Spoiler



I got it on 4-20 (Cannabis day). On this day, so many pot smokers gather at one place and light their joints at 4:20pm. This year, in Montreal, everyone went to Mont-Royal, which is the highest place on the Montreal Island. As me and a friend were going there after physics class, I remembered there was a shop selling toys, games and cubes. I suggested my friend to get there after going on Mont-Royal.

When we were approximately 200-300 meters away from the crowd, we could already smell the weed  We found some friends there. We smoked marijuana along hundreds of people, which was really cool. When a bad weather started to show its face, we decided to head back to the subway (where we came from primarily) after going to the shop. We had exactly 2 minutes to visit the store before it had closed its doors. We entered, I saw the V7, I immediately took it (as I was really high at the moment ), looked at the price while going to the cashier. It took me an hour and a half to solve it. I think it could have taken me less time, but I was really stoned.

For the haters that read this : Yes, I'm wasting my life. Yes, I'm going to steal stuff to get more weed. Yes, I'm going to quit school. Yes, I'm going to be led to harder drugs. Yes, I'm going to rape girls and become crazy. That's what drugs do, rite?!


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 23, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> Storebought V7?? That's crazy..
> 
> And no offence but Quebec wouldn't be the first thing on my mind where a shop sells V cubes, there are tons of Torontonian cubers.../rant cuz I had to pay normal price + UPS shipping



It's not Manitoba here  (Don't tell miniGOINGS )


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 23, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> The store is in Montreal, on St-Denis street and its name is ''Le Valet d'coeur'' which could be translated to Jack of Hearts (playing card name).
> 
> They sell most Rubik's brand products. Some Eastsheen stuff too. (I bought the quad 2x2x2 back when I just learned 3x3x3. I could not solve it before I broke it). I wonder who bought the V6 there
> 
> ...



Spoiler > rest of thread


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 24, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> what store? i know mind games at stc sells v-cubes.



Bull.

Those 4s and 5s are EastSheen.
AFAIK there are NO V-cubes at STC.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 24, 2010)

This is the business plan that Verdes has. Before creating new puzzles for the very few of us speedcubers, he's trying to get a way to sell his cubes to the masses. This will undoubtedly improve his volume, and allow for more freedom for him to make more puzzles. Don't be surprised if your local toy shops are carrying v-cubes soon.


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 24, 2010)

abr71310 said:


> canadiancuber said:
> 
> 
> > what store? i know mind games at stc sells v-cubes.
> ...


well there were when i checked. v6 and v7 and illlusions. when was the last time you went?


----------



## metal_cuber (May 2, 2010)

V5s, 6s and 7s are all being sold in Calgary Canada at the discovery hut. They actually have a decent varity of puzzles there both twisty and not


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 2, 2010)

Metal, how much are Black V5's? I might be interested in getting one from you.


----------



## metal_cuber (May 2, 2010)

Only cubes being sold are white and v5s are 45$ v6 are 55 and v7 are 65


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 2, 2010)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## aznhelsed123 (Jun 17, 2011)

Cool for the V-cube >_<
Say, you said that you bought it from Downtown at Montreal, right?
I live at Montreal too, which shop exactly that you bought your V-7x7?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 17, 2011)

Do you think that he'll respond to a year old thread? No need to bump.


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 17, 2011)

dunpeal2064 said:


> Spoiler > rest of thread


 +1


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 17, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Do you think that he'll respond to a year old thread? No need to bump.


 
+9000


----------



## thackernerd (Jun 17, 2011)

DaijoCube said:


> The store is in Montreal, on St-Denis street and its name is ''Le Valet d'coeur'' which could be translated to Jack of Hearts (playing card name).
> 
> They sell most Rubik's brand products. Some Eastsheen stuff too. (I bought the quad 2x2x2 back when I just learned 3x3x3. I could not solve it before I broke it). I wonder who bought the V6 there
> 
> ...


 

Your insane and i don't know why you would want to ruin your life like that!


----------

